# Jiffy clutch question



## FrankaB (Dec 8, 2001)

One problem after another.  I finally got the Seafoam and Amsoil for my gas so the engine is running good. Now it seems I've got a clutch problem. My auger blade never stops turning if the engine is running, the auger even turns when I'm pulling the starting cord. Is this a clutch problem? Now what do I do? Is there an easy fix for this or is there any place you would recommend for service in the Flint area?


thx


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

You got a broken clutch spring. Email the folks at Jiffyonice.com and tell 'em the symptoms. They'll hook ya up. You can fix this yourself.


----------



## FrankaB (Dec 8, 2001)

Magnet said:


> You got a broken clutch spring. Email the folks at Jiffyonice.com and tell 'em the symptoms. They'll hook ya up. You can fix this yourself.


 
email sent.


thx


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Magnet said:


> You got a broken clutch spring. Email the folks at Jiffyonice.com and tell 'em the symptoms. They'll hook ya up. You can fix this yourself.


Agree w/that.
The threads for the clutch are probably left handed. There may be an arrow on it to show which way it comes off.
Little tip on taking it off: 
You need a way to keep the engine from turning over while you're taking the clutch off. Take the spark plug out, turn the engine over to put the piston at the bottom of it's stroke, insert a length of small rope in the spark plug hole, turn the engine the way it needs to go to turn the clutch off.
Use same procedure to tighten clutch.
Been doing this for years. Got that tip from an old snowmobile repair book years ago for taking the clutch off.


----------



## FrankaB (Dec 8, 2001)

I took it apart today. Yep, one of the springs on the clutch is broke. I've been reading posts on other web sites and it sounds like Jiffy won't let you buy just the spring, you have to buy the assembly for $50. I'll call them on Monday.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Too bad you're not near me. I've got a couple of junk weed wackers whose springs might work for you.
Though it would be alot of work to take apart a bunch of stuff to try to find one that'll work. Ya might try a shop near you to see if they have something.
Try to see if a Tecumseh shop can get one for you. Not sure if the clutch is part of the engine or auger but if you want to shoot me the engine #'s I'll look for you.


----------



## FrankaB (Dec 8, 2001)

I took the clutch to a Tecumseh dealer yesterday. Nope, not a Tecumseh part. I guess I'll be buying a new clutch.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Bummer


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

FrankaB said:


> I took the clutch to a Tecumseh dealer yesterday. Nope, not a Tecumseh part. I guess I'll be buying a new clutch.


 Let me know how it went with thew clutch replacement.... Mine went out last year and I need to replace it too.... cost of clutch , where you ordered the parts from, how hard it was to replace ect.....
you could PM me but it should be posted on here.....
rob


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

you should be able to go into a small engine shop tell them what you have they may even have replacements in stock.


----------



## FrankaB (Dec 8, 2001)

*Auger clutch parts*

Monday, February 9, 2009 11:14 AM


From: 
"Frank" <[email protected]>
View contact details 



To: 
[email protected]



I've called several times to try and buy parts for my auger and I haven't been able to talk to a person yet, I'm not to impressed with that. I have a broken spring on my clutch. I've been doing a lot of reading in ice fishing forums on the Internet and I've found that this is a common problem with the augers, I'm not to impressed with that either. This auger I guessing its 4 years old, stalls all the time even though it has fresh plugs and gas, the starting cord has broke and now the clutch is out. And now I can't even talk to anyone to order parts?????????

I have a model 31 serial #3147905. So if its not to much trouble could I get a price for two new clutch springs and directions on how to order them. I've also read in the forums that you no longer sell just the springs that you want us to replace the whole clutch, I'm not to impressed with that either.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I had the same problem. Went to a small engine repair place. I took one of the good springs with me and found a match for it. Put it on, works great..Save me the 50 bones for the "clutch driver assembly"...Got the same answers as you...Bunch of BS if you ask me....They should be able to sell a damn spring!!!


----------



## FrankaB (Dec 8, 2001)

*RE: Auger clutch parts*

Monday, February 9, 2009 5:19 PM


From: 
"admin" <[email protected]>
Add sender to Contacts 



To: 
[email protected]



_You are right. We do not sell just the springs. We purchase the clutch
drivers with the springs already attached so we don't carry the springs.
You will need part #3689 the clutch driver for $38.04 plus shipping.
You will need to call us at 1-800-344-0712 to order. We answer about
200 calls a day. If you leave a message, they will get back to you. 

You say it stalls. Does it stall when it is just idling or while
drilling the hole?_



I'm ok with the price it just erk's me that I can't talk to them to buy a part. A week ago I tried to order some stuff for my nephew's train set from Lionel, no one answered the phone and they lost the sale. I'm trying to get our treadmill fixed but the repair guy won't answer his phone. Last fall I was trying to get a tree moved at my house and the only company in the area that has a big enough truck won't answer their phone. And now Jiffy won't answer their phone. Do we have a bad economy or just a problem with bad cusomer service?????


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

the last one we fixed,,we took the springs to a small engine repair guy that had every spring in the world,,we found ones that were similar replaced them all it has worked every since,,,I think we had $3 invested...


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

roger23 said:


> the last one we fixed,,we took the springs to a small engine repair guy that had every spring in the world,,we found ones that were similar replaced them all it has worked every since,,,I think we had $3 invested...


or take the good spring to your local hardware store that has the little bins of springs, knobs, clips, ect. Find one about the same diam/size, if its to long cut it down and turn the end out to hook it on.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Was browsing the Strikemaster forum and see that they will sell just the clutch spring. $12 for a pair of springs is still quite a bit though. I have an inckling its the same springs...Same number of coils.


----------

